# Hark- another TCR!



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Seeing that it's the dead of winter I think I have a little time before I have to cut the excess off the cables. Sadly, the only riding done on this bike has been on my rollers while watching Seinfeld...

The bike is an '03 Giant TCR1 Medium outfitted with '04 DuraAce 10, '04 DuraAce 7800 pedals, Nokon cable system, Thomson Elite post, Ritchey Pro 130mm stem, Ritchey Pro Oversize 44cm bar, Fizik Aliante Titanium saddle, '03 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL (sans decals), Hutchinson Carbon Comp Clinchers, Vetta V100 Wireles computer with wireless cadence.

Oh wait the last one is Marcel Duchamp's "bike," although I wouldn't mind owning that!!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

*nice*

Thats a sweet bike man, I really like the way it looks with out the stickers on the wheels, nice nice. Also those nokon cables, they sure are pretty. Yeah I hear ya with the winter blues  Hopefully spring will come soon and we can get these bikes out there on the road where they belong.


----------

